# Samsung Glaxay Tab 7 VZW (SCH-I800) will not update from zip file



## nssone

Hello, new here. Signed up for some help trying to get AOKP or CM9 onto my VZW GTab.

Basically, I followed all the directions as shown in this guide (http://theunlockr.co...-android-2-3-5/), but now I want to install AOKP p1c on there.

When I go into recovery and go to apply update from sdcard, I select the zip file I downloaded from either AOKP or CM9 and I get errors:



Code:


E:failed to verify whole-file signature<br />
[URL=E:signature]E:signature[/URL] verification failed<br />
Installation aborted.

EDIT: OK, so it looks like I somehow still have the stock recovery on my GTab, but I can't find a proper way of putting CWM on there. Any Help?

I'm not really sure what I could've done wrong on this device as I have enough experience with this on my other devices. I actually just installed AOKP onto my stock Motorola Xoom just last week.


----------



## McMick

EDIT: Sorry, didn't see that part about you not installing CWM recovery. You need to flash it with heimdall to get it on there.

CWM Recovery link: http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar

extract the 2 files and flash to your tab through heimdall. It will automatically reboot. You can hold volume up at reboot to get to cwm recovery.


----------



## nssone

What I really needed was this (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585619), and I couldn't find it before surprisingly.


----------



## djsiva

Did you get squared away? I've been running AOKP ICS on my tab forever. I can help out if you need it.


----------

